

Ask HN: What is Facebook "Un Named App"? - jmount

Facebook users: if you look in Settings-&#62;"Applications Settings"-&#62;"Added To Profile" you may see an application named "Un Named App".  Any idea what it is? Rumor has deleting it cuts down some tracking and speed things up.
======
jmount
Another take: <http://geekdrop.com/content/facebook-spybot-how-to-remove>

